
Then and now: visualizing Covid-19’s impact on air traffic - otterCompile
https://www.flightradar24.com/blog/then-and-now-visualizing-covid-19s-impact-on-air-traffic/
======
camillomiller
OT What’s the script they’re using for the before-after pictures? It works
really well on mobile. I’m on my phone and I can’t check the source quickly

~~~
slowhand09
Found it!
[https://zurb.com/playground/twentytwenty](https://zurb.com/playground/twentytwenty)

~~~
camillomiller
Thanks!

------
Tepix
The large number of flights still taking place in the US is worrying. I wonder
how many of them are cargo flights.

